# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  AICAN, AI Art-generating algorithm, Art and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory at Rutgers, Rutgers University, New Brunswick, Newark and Camden, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

aican.io

sites.google.com/site/digihumanlab

Team:

Ahmed Elgammal

Babak Saleh

Tim Bengel

Devin Gharakhanian

----------


## Airicist

Research at Rutgers Artificial Intelligence

Published on Jul 30, 2015




> Rutgers computer scientists Dr. Ahmed Elgammal and Babak Saleh have been working on artificial intelligence that can actually measure creativity in an enormous database of classic paintings.

----------


## Airicist

The Art and Artificial Intelligence Lab

Published on Mar 22, 2016




> At the Art & Artificial Intelligence Lab at Rutgers University, computer scientists Ahmed Elgammal and Babak Saleh are teaching computers how to see and think like human beings – more specifically, like art historians.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This AI can paint real worlds completely from memory"
An AI painter could hold the keys to creating vast virtual worlds in an instant

by Vaughn Highfield
August 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "The AI-Art Gold Rush Is Here"
An artificial-intelligence “artist” got a solo show at a Chelsea gallery. Will it reinvent art, or destroy it?

by Ian Bogost
March 2018

----------

